# 2-way Motorola T800/T801 Series



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

Has anyone tried these? With the ability to send locations and text messages off-grid over the radio, it looks awesome.

I use the Garmin Rino for this purpose, but for around $100 for two units, perhaps this is the Garmin Rino killer.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

Looks promising.

⫸<{{{{{⦅°>


----------

